# Jayro's Art Thread



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2016)

I'll use this to dump new artwork on the 'Temp.

Here's my latest wallpaper I made:




 

And by all means, use any of my artwork as you see fit.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 3, 2016)

Err, I wouldn't particularly count this as art unless you redrew the popcorn time popcorn thingy. Still funny though I guess.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 4, 2016)

I made the background and speech bubbles myself, and composed everything together. I made the wallpaper. Art.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 7, 2016)

Just finished making this new wallpaper. It's a DOOM+Splatoon mashup:

http://jayro-jones.deviantart.com/art/Splatdoom-644485849


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 25, 2016)

@Jayro . could you redraw this to make it actually NOT cringe-inducing thanks


I swear . every single person in the comments asks him to remove the "ugly-ass" cover and I thought id do him a favor . thanks

http://i1.wp.com/i.imgur.com/zLHyz2F.jpg


----------

